

Show HN: JPEG Stripper removes metadata from photos - sutora
http://www.toolsley.com/?land=jpegstrip

======
TimWolla
What does it better than the function integrated in Windows: Right click file
-> Properties -> Details -> Remove properties in personal information (or
something similar named, I'm running a German Windows)?

~~~
sutora
This should work on anything with a (somewhat recent) browser regardless of
operating system. But that might be good advice for Windows users. I can't say
what it does and doesn't strip though.

------
rikkus
For those with Lightroom, on export you can select 'Minimize Embedded
Metadata', which strips all but copyright info. Pretty handy.

------
lilbunnyfoobar
You can also use Exiftool: exiftool -all= foo.jpg

